# Cheap crossing France-England?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of any current offers valid for 21st June crossing from France to England? (any time from about 11am to 6pm)

Best I've got so far is SeaFrance Calais-Dover through Caravan Club at £65; but the Tunnel is only £69 so for the convenience and speed we'll probably go for that.

I know I'm very late in booking but there's no sign of the <£30 fares of last year - not surprisingly, I suppose.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

I would check daily

www.poferries.com Calais - Dover

www.seafrance.com - Calais - Dover

www.norfolkline.com - Dunkirk -Dover

www.transeuropaferries.com - Ostend - Ramsgate

Russell


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Russell.

The prices vary widely - the best I found there was £59 with P&O.

But we've decided, for the convenience, and just an extra £10, we'll go by the tunnel.


----------

